

Why We Buy: Redesigning Referly to Focus on Experiences - dmor
http://refer.ly/blog/focusing-on-what-really-matters-experiences/

======
ivanbernat
Is it me or does it look a lot like AirBnB?

~~~
dmor
It should, we loved their layout and used it as a design inspiration. What I
have found as someone doing a lot of design work (but I'm not a designer) is
that if I start from something similar to other designs I can work my way to
something that works and is more unique.

To be clear, this process will never produce truly great design work but it is
way better than we staring at the blank screen and producing nothing. I'm
getting better every day.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
True. I've used the same technique when doing Balsamiq mockups. Though I'm
pretty sure the UI/design person I'm going to work with will make it fairly
different.

I'm certainly liking what I'm seeing, though hopefully down the line the
typography can be worked on a bit more. It's not very "warm" -- the whole
layout is a little hard-hitting on my eyes. But still pretty solid!

------
vkatharki
Awesomely done. Easy of Discovery and Recommendations nail the user
experience.

------
larrys
Design looks nice but a few comments:

1) The above the fold graphic is way to large. (And I'm on a 30" monitor)

2) The featured items are also to large and the arrangement doesn't allow for
the eye to flow correctly from one box to another.

3) Might be an idea to try to have items pop up instead of another page.

4) The site response for me is way to slow.

~~~
orangethirty
I agree with this and logged in to comment on the same issues. It makes for a
very difficult user experience. I went through the site for some minutes, and
it was very hard to use.

